# Chicken neck + (head)



## John Lee (Dec 28, 2008)

So I was at the farmers market today, and there is a vendor who sells whole chickens. Some people when they buy, ask for the head/neck to be chopped. I noticed that, and asked if I could have them. (I bought some eggs from the guy too.)

Now, I hear about people feeding chicken necks (I routinely feed turkey necks)... but I don't often hear about feeding the head (attached). 

Any issues with that?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would probably chop the head off the neck so the dogs would not be eating the bird's crop.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

What's a crop?

When Sadie gets chicks and quail, head is included. She loves them.


----------



## John Lee (Dec 28, 2008)

jesirose said:


> What's a crop?
> 
> When Sadie gets chicks and quail, head is included. She loves them.


I was gonna ask the same question. 

I actually did end up chopping the small neck off the two heads I got. But I can't help but feel kinda wasteful, that I'm tossing the chicken's head in the garbage. It's strange that I can't seem to google any information on this (eating the chicken's head). I just wanna feel confident that feeding it as is, isn't a problem and people have done it for their dogs (or even themselves). Probably even more, I hate the idea of just tossing the animal's part into the garbage (i.e. respect for the animal). I'm open to other things too--boiling for (albeit a tiny bit of) broth, "harvesting" the inside of it, etc.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I asked on yahoo's raw feeding group, to make sure the head was safe. The consensus was yes.


----------



## John Lee (Dec 28, 2008)

jesirose said:


> I asked on yahoo's raw feeding group, to make sure the head was safe. The consensus was yes.


Thanks jesirose. So, just fish out the head from the garbage, and hand it to her, beak and all? This is all assuming she will actually eat it. I'll try it... will fill you in. Thanks again for checking on it.

*Update: Well, she sniffed it, thought about it, and eventually didn't go for it. I think I'll just boil them, and use the broth with her pre-packaged raw foods (that require water, broth).


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't think Sadie would eat them if they were unattached to something honestly. But while they're attached to the chicks, they go right down. Beak, brains, and all.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I know that in many Asian countries, people eat the heads of birds in various recipes. So they can't be _that _bad.


----------



## John Lee (Dec 28, 2008)

Pai said:


> I know that in many Asian countries, people eat the heads of birds in various recipes. So they can't be _that _bad.


Yeah, I've read that. And I appreciate it because we (here in America) should become closer to their meat sources. (I myself as well.) The fact that heads, eyes, feets, etc. tend to "freak people out" makes you realize that we in America don't appreciate the animal for what it is.

Not to be some philosophical guy or whatever--cuz I love me some brisket, ribs, all... but I just am becoming more aware of this kind of stuff.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I feed a prey model diet so mine do eat heads. I wouldn't see the point in removing and yeah kind of wasteful. Dogs don't mind eating heads or feet. 

She will start at the other end but does eat her way down to the head, eats the whole thing.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

what a lucky pup spicy!

I feed heads here too, the dogs love them.
On topic of chicken feet, does anyone else cringe when they are eating them and the toes start moving because of the tendons?
Thats the only thing I Have a hard time stomaching with raw feeding.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi
A crop is were the bird holds its food before it gets digested by the top of the neck
jamie


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I was more freaked out by smells honestly. 

Sadie's chicks: (since we're sharing)


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Do you guys keep your own chickens, or do you just buy them whole from somewhere?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Sadie is very cute.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I buy the chicks from prey4pets.com, Nicole is awesome. 

Thanks! She is a cutie! If you want to see more "gross" raw pics I have a ton: http://flickr.com/photos/jesirose/collections/72157607213933614/


----------



## konobe61 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi Guys, I just became a member now and was goin thru this thread rather than helping out I myself is a new dog owner, a golden retriever puppy. N also wanted to know if I give chicken breast and neck, liver n head boiled. Is it ok, if not raw and I was thinking whether boiling them with a bit of turmeric n salt is better than Raw feeding. N with puppy can I feed raw the way the above pictures are shown with whole bird? 

Man I am so excited in getting my pup to have a healthy and fun diet. The research are so interesting. In such short time I have realized how ppl I know are doin so many thing wrong and how we all are so influenced by commercials. That's why I have joined this forum as I have realized over here the response are so much in confidence rather at times from pet stores.

However a reply to the original thread as far as I have understood over discussion, it is ok to give head of chicken but the leg bones are not highly recommended as the dog will bite the drumstick and its sharp endings after the bite will hamper the internal intestine over a long period of time.


----------



## konobe61 (Apr 15, 2013)

konobe61 said:


> Hi Guys, I just became a member now and was goin thru this thread rather than helping out I myself is a new dog owner, a golden retriever puppy. N also wanted to know if I give chicken breast and neck, liver n head boiled. Is it ok, if not raw and I was thinking whether boiling them with a bit of turmeric n salt is better than Raw feeding. N with puppy can I feed raw the way the above pictures are shown with whole bird?
> 
> Man I am so excited in getting my pup to have a healthy and fun diet. The research are so interesting. In such short time I have realized how ppl I know are doin so many thing wrong and how we all are so influenced by commercials. That's why I have joined this forum as I have realized over here the response are so much in confidence rather at times from pet stores.
> 
> However a reply to the original thread as far as I have understood over discussion, it is ok to give head of chicken but the leg bones are not highly recommended as the dog will bite the drumstick and its sharp endings after the bite will hamper the internal intestine over a long period of time.



Jus realized this thread is really old ..... Oppszz


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It sure is!

Don't cook chicken with bone, that makes the bones brittle and sharp when broken. If you want to cook then simmer gently just until done and remove all the bone. That means only the breast is worth your while as it is no fun to strip necks of meat and I cannot imagine how long and tedious it would be to clean the head.

Give those bits raw. Good for the teeth, fun for the dog and much easier on you. You have to know your dog though. Heads and necks are small and some dogs might try to swallow them whole.

Feeding whole prey is advanced raw feeding. Very good for the dog and messy if the dog doesn't eat the feathers. We suggest starting with bony parts with no organs [or feathers] for starters. There is a nice sticky at the top of this forum for information.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

I've fed Saya whole quail no issue and whole rabbit she has eaten the head.. 

She has a pig head I let her work on couple or three times a months.. Was 11lbs now it is 6lbs.. 

She ate the quail head with beak no problem..


----------

